# 1980's Brown Bear Parts Needed.



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* John. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86

Welcome to AT!!   
Try posting a WTB Classified accident.


----------



## John junior

What is the address for WTB. Do they carry "Brown" Bear Archery replacement parts?


----------



## neo71665

WTB = Want To Buy 

He meant the classified section, there is a section you can post in asking for stuff you want.


----------



## John junior

Took my 1980's brown bear compound bow to Chris at Gander Mountain in lake Mary,fl this past weekend. He restrung the entire bow. It turns out that the cables are not molded into the plastic wheels as I was told. The bow is back in service and after calling at least a dozen repair shops only Chris at Gander Mountain got the job done. I highly recommend this archery shop. It should be noted that he let me use the indoor range to test fire the bow several times before leaving as a very satisfied customer.


----------



## wicked1Joe

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## ivacic

welcome to AT!


----------

